

iWatch - justko
http://x4ab.tumblr.com/post/21254917204/iwatch

======
herval
Am I the only person in the world that thinks Siri is overrated and not all
that useful?

I did the "iWatch" idea, but having it act as a "second touchscreen" for the
iDevice I'm using would be more than enough, imho (no need for voice
commanding - I'd leave that for the scifi flicks)

~~~
justko
I disagree, voice command would be perfect for iWatch. iWatch shouldn't be
just a "second touchscreen", a user should be able to interact with it. And
the best way to interact with a device that lacks sufficient screen real
estate is by voice command. It'll take significantly less time to just talk
into your watch than taking your phone out and typing on a virtual keyboard.

------
jabo
You should look at Pebble:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-
paper...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-paper-watch-
for-iphone-and-android)

~~~
twiceaday
3.4MM and 31 days left? This might be the new record.

~~~
justko
Yes, this is a great phenomenon and I am very happy with their success. Thanks
to crowd funding sites like kickstarter, now hardware startups will be able to
get more publicity and promising market condition even before massive
production. But the point I'm trying to make in my post is not that Pebble is
a failure. Of course not, they are very successful and I have nothing against
them. All I am saying is that Apple won't allow Pebble to access their
proprietary services like Siri and others. And without perfect sync with
iPhone Pebble cannot win this "battle". Of course, I'm assuming my prediction
of Apple turning Nano to iWatch will happen. And if I am an iPhone user and
have a choice of choosing between Pebble and iWatch, I would go with iWatch.
Wouldn't you? My post was inspired by this Smart Watch craziness and my
thoughts on what Smart Watch should do. I had no intention of belittling
Pebble's accomplishment or impact that Kickstarter is having in Hardware
startup atmosphere.

